# Moss singled out in drug campaign



## Polar Bear (Nov 1, 2006)

*Moss singled out in drug campaign* 

*Colombia's vice president has accused coke-using celebrities of fuelling the country's civil war, singling out Kate Moss for criticism. *

Francisco Santos said it was "baffling" that Moss had won so many new contracts following allegations she used cocaine. 
He told the Associated Press that the model's success was indicative of European attitudes towards drugs, which finances armed drug groups in Colombia. 
Mr Santos is launching an ad campaign under the banner "the cocaine curse". 
"We need to tell Europeans that that line of coke they snort is tainted in blood," he said. 
Moss lost several modelling contracts, including Burberry and H&M, after a newspaper photographed her allegedly taking cocaine. 


No criminal charges were brought and she publicly "accepted responsibility" for the scandal. She entered a rehabilitation clinic for a month of therapy. 
She has since gone on to secure a number of lucrative contracts and was recently hired as a designer for high street retailer Top Shop. 
But Mr Santos said: "To me it's baffling, that somebody who helps cause so much pain in Colombia is doing better than ever and winning more contracts than ever." 
*Increase in use *
A spokesman for Moss refused to comment on the Colombian vice president's quotes. 
Mr Santos is in London to launch "the cocaine curse" campaign on Wednesday along with 11 European anti-drugs officials, before attending a conference featuring comments by victims of Colombia's conflict. 
Colombia is the world's largest cocaine producer and is over-run by drug cartels and armed gangs. 
The advertising campaign, funded by European governments, will be placed on billboards and in clubs, as well as running on television. 
The European Monitoring Center for Drugs and Drug addiction reports cocaine use in the UK and Spain has doubled over the past 10 years.


----------



## Queen Beach (Nov 1, 2006)

What the hell?  Is this serious.  It's all little Katie's fault?


----------

